# Scours in a week old goat



## SkyWarrior (Jan 23, 2013)

Well, my new nubian/boer bottle baby has the scours. He's lively and hopping around just fine, but I noticed he was a little dehydrated.  I gave him a CD antitoxin shot (oh, THAT was fun  ) and drenched him with a water/natural salt/mineral/molasses solution.  Gave him a bit of probiotics too.  Then fed him.

I have  oxytetracycline if I need to give it to him, but I'm holding off.  He drank about 5 oz of the water and about the same amount in milk.  What else should I be doing?  He's looking okay.


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Jan 23, 2013)

What is his feeding schedule like?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 23, 2013)

Spectam ScourGaurd for pigs.  3 cc's twice a day for 3 treatments.  I think it is labeled SpectaGard scour Check.  They seem to always be changing the name. Comes in a pump bottle and is a red liquid sold at feed stores.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 23, 2013)

Pearce Pastures said:
			
		

> What is his feeding schedule like?


He gets fed 4 times a day.  He drinks about 10 to 14 oz each time. 

The antitoxin seems to have worked.  He's no longer splatting, so I think he's okay for the moment.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 25, 2013)

Okay, went back to scouring.  I gave him a shot of the same stuff that's in scourgard.  I'll ask my DH to pick it up for me at the feed store too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 25, 2013)

What are you feeding him? How much does he weigh?


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 25, 2013)

ksalvagno said:
			
		

> What are you feeding him? How much does he weigh?


I supposed I need to figure out his weight.  I'm guessing 10 lbs by arm-feel.  He stopped scouring this morning after the shot, so he must've had a bacteria infection of some variety.  I've been mixing cow's milk with real cream to up the fat a bit.  Before that, I was feeding the buttermilk/milk/cream concoction.

He's drinking about 30-36 oz of milk a day.

He put on some height since last night.  Healthy little guy.  Added some hay to get him to at least taste it.  I think he's just playing with it.


----------



## elevan (Jan 26, 2013)

Just use regular whole cow's milk.  I've got my first bottle baby and I only upped the fat on him the first 48 hours since then he's been on whole cow's milk and we've never scoured (knock on wood).

Add some unflavored gelatin to the bottle to help slow down the scours...about half a packet per bottle that you give.


----------



## SkyWarrior (Jan 27, 2013)

So far--knock wood--he's doing great.  Poo'd on my DH today and was firm enough.


----------

